# Drontal or Milbemax?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Which do you feel is the better of the two as a wormer?

Advocat isn't in the equation because spot ons really don't seem to go on Rupert's skin, just his fur so I don't really feel they offer that adequate protection and would rather give him a tablet.

I know Milbemax can do something for lung worm but isn't a preventative of it, does it cover every single other thing that Drontal does? It looks like they both do tapeworm, hookwork, whipworm and roundworm. Something about heart and lung worm with Milbemax but I don't know if its adequate benefit enough to pay twice the price for it when Drontal costs half as much?

Thanks


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I've just bought some called "Cesteem" from VetMedic at Crufts. They assured me they are exactly the same as Drontal Plus. Cost just over £28 for 28 (got extra 4 free on special offer).


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have used both and found them both ok. Drontal will do round worm and tape whorm that is the most common one in dogs. Mainly round worm. Milbemax you can only get from the vet or with a prescription on line.
My vets charge around 4.50 per 10kg drontal plus and someone on here was charged 5.00 at their vet the other day. They are only £1.85 for the 10kg one
where I get them and £5.59 for the drontal XL 35Kg one.

Another one Ive tried is cestem thats broad spectrum that does every type of intestinal worm found in the UK including tapeworm too. thats only £1.48 for the 10kg size and £3.90 for the 35kg size, mine were all ok with it tum wise too. you can get theat without prescription from the same place too.

Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. shop around though to see best prices, there may be better. Post is free.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

pickle said:


> I've just bought some called "Cesteem" from VetMedic at Crufts. They assured me they are exactly the same as Drontal Plus. Cost just over £28 for 28 (got extra 4 free on special offer).


Ooh thanks I had seen them..!



Sled dog hotel said:


> I have used both and found them both ok. Drontal will do round worm and tape whorm that is the most common one in dogs. Mainly round worm. Milbemax you can only get from the vet or with a prescription on line.
> My vets charge around 4.50 per 10kg drontal plus and someone on here was charged 5.00 at their vet the other day. They are only £1.85 for the 10kg one
> where I get them and £5.59 for the drontal XL 35Kg one.
> 
> ...


Can I be cheeky and ask exactly which one you prefer to use and why, or if you really don't feel it matters? I've found Drontal plus XL online for £3.94 a tablet which is what I am leaning towards. Its about £10.50 for two Milbemax tablets from our vets (need two per each dog for ours).


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Ooh thanks I had seen them..!
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask exactly which one you prefer to use and why, or if you really don't feel it matters? I've found Drontal plus XL online for £3.94 a tablet which is what I am leaning towards. Its about £10.50 for two Milbemax tablets from our vets (need two per each dog for ours).


Last two or three times Ive used the cestem to be honest, it does all the worms that Drontal plus does, The main reaon that made me try it though, was here and there some of the dogs have been sick not that long after giving them the drontal. Kobi has a couple of times, and Laska was sick a couple of times running, when she was alive (She did have a bit of a sensitive tum though to certain meds and things) I used to give her Panacur after that. However when Kobi was sick a couple of times I tried the cestem and they were all fine with that, so last few times thats what I have used.
Up until then it was mainly Drontal Plus. I did use the Milbemax maybe twice or so, from memory dont thing they had any problems with it.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

I was advised two weeks ago by my vet that since the pet passports have taken off we are now seeing some weirder types of worms which milbamax deals with and drontal doesn't. So Milbemax gets my vote even though slightly more costly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We use Milbemax and Advocate, our vet does a 10% discount if you buy a years worth, which they sell to us for one dog and we use for two, so buy a years worth for one dog but do it six monthly.


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> I was advised two weeks ago by my vet that since the pet passports have taken off we are now seeing some weirder types of worms which milbamax deals with and drontal doesn't. So Milbemax gets my vote even though slightly more costly!:thumbsup:


I have always used Milbemax for Spud and have had no probs ... worth the xtra in my opinion :thumbup:


----------

